# merry Christmas...LQ style!



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Finally stepped up to a nice LQ trailer. Pulled the trigger on a Trails West three horse with 14 ft lq.

Can't wait to head out for a week or two...or three.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

ooo, and with a slideout!. very nice. would love to see pics of the inside.

where _is_ that winning lottery ticket..


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

NICE, you'll love it. Even though ours no longer gets used as much as it should it was still money well spent.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You get to travel like turtles.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice, what are you going to pull it with?


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Nice, what are you going to pull it with?


Ford F-350 2008 6.4.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wow, can my horses and I catch a ride?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude...you scored!!!!!!!


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Maiden voyage and home for the next six weeks.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks home-y.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That does not look like a very big truck for pulling that trailer.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Man, you gotta post some pictures of the living quarters! It's been a long time since I went trailer shopping and I like to see the new styles.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> That does not look like a very big truck for pulling that trailer.


Ford F350...(6.4 diesel) only thing bigger is a dually. It pulls it just fine. Popped for disc brakes on the trailer and put firestone air bags on the truck. I'm a conservative drive, 65mph max and never in a hurry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

JCnGrace said:


> Man, you gotta post some pictures of the living quarters! It's been a long time since I went trailer shopping and I like to see the new styles.


This is a trails west. Honestly their brochure sucks. Never considered them..was leaning towards Lakota and Bloomer.

We went to NFR and looked at the Bloomers and they were quite nice but we'll north of 100k and lots of foo-foo stuff that's not really our style.

The Lakotas are really nice, lots of innovative floorplans and storage with the side-load option which gives a full-width rear tackroom, a very cool option. 

So finally we got to the Trails west display after not being able to get the Lakota guy to sell us a trailer...and saw this trailer and were like "wow..the brochure sure didn't do this justice.." fell in love with it. 

It's got a slide-out, angles mid-tack, mangers with storage under and a full height "broom closet" which is unique and a ton of extra storage, gen-set and hay rack. Price was right, it a good value and the trailer and interior are both by Trails West. 

Funny thing is, we wanted the Lakota, told the dealer at the booth we did and asked him to spec it out for us. Told him we were cash buyers and wanted to "buy our trailer today". He had some buddies in and was going to the rodeo that night and apparently didn't take us seriously, in spite of us returning to the booth three times. Well if it's that hard to BUY something from ..what was the rest of the process going to be like we thought. So that's when we wondered down to Trails West...and got out the checkbook. Lakota guy calls me at 4pm the next day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Good lookin' ride and 2nd home! But really......no inside pics? Not fair!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

STT GUY said:


> So that's when we wondered down to Trails West...and got out the checkbook. Lakota guy calls me at 4pm the next day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bet he's kicking himself hard right about now. And hopefully someone over him heard about his lack of service and gave HIM some service, right out the door.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Good lookin' ride and 2nd home! But really......no inside pics? Not fair!


I will post some up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Bet he's kicking himself hard right about now. And hopefully someone over him heard about his lack of service and gave HIM some service, right out the door.


He was the dealership owner. His sales lady was a sweetheart and very good... she deserves a better boss. She was embarrassed and apologized to us. Maybe my old boots, well worn Wranglers and basic shirt didn't impress him enough to be taken seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

STT GUY said:


> He was the dealership owner. His sales lady was a sweetheart and very good... she deserves a better boss. She was embarrassed and apologized to us. Maybe my old boots, well worn Wranglers and basic shirt didn't impress him enough to be taken seriously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! Ya know, that judgin' a book by the cover thing gets more people in trouble than it ought to. I was horse shopping and went into a barn (big show) and was just in jeans and t-shirt, old boots. Couldn't get a "Hello" out of them. Next day, I dressed up, jewelry, make up, designer clothes, whole nine yards. They fell all over themselves for me. I bought a colt from a breeder who didn't care about my cloths, was more interested in what I knew and how I'd treat the animal. Probably saved me an easy $40K since I didn't have to pay for the fancy barn.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! Ya know, that judgin' a book by the cover thing gets more people in trouble than it ought to. I was horse shopping and went into a barn (big show) and was just in jeans and t-shirt, old boots. Couldn't get a "Hello" out of them. Next day, I dressed up, jewelry, make up, designer clothes, whole nine yards. They fell all over themselves for me. I bought a colt from a breeder who didn't care about my cloths, was more interested in what I knew and how I'd treat the animal. Probably saved me an easy $40K since I didn't have to pay for the fancy barn.


To clarify.. me and the wife's clothes we all clean and pressed but well used (comfortable!!).

One of the best stories about this... myself, a mayo clinic oncologist, her husband (who made millions working at Apple) and and another gal who's very close to the top of the food chain at Google. We're riding mountain bikes in Sedona and primitive camping in a national forrest campground..so no showers. 

Two days of riding and we decide we want a shower... So we go to the Sedona tourist info plave and walk in and ask where there were public showers. Lady get all indignant and says with a LOT of attitude "we have none because we don't encourage the vagrant lifestyle"

We looked at each other and literally laughed until we were all out of breath.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

STT GUY said:


> To clarify.. me and the wife's clothes we all clean and pressed but well used (comfortable!!).
> 
> One of the best stories about this... myself, a mayo clinic oncologist, her husband (who made millions working at Apple) and and another gal who's very close to the top of the food chain at Google. We're riding mountain bikes in Sedona and primitive camping in a national forrest campground..so no showers.
> 
> ...



Yep, same kind of scenario. I was at the Scottsdale Arabian Show, well dressed in comfortable, clean but well used clothing. Had a Class A diesel pusher RV in the campground and was staying at the show grounds so I could be near my horses that were in the show. I was shopping for a young colt, that was US Nationals and Scottsdale calibre, so not looking for a cheap bargain basement horse, and got the "Sniff" from that barn, until the next day. I still get a giggle, especially when that particular trainer got very indignant when I refused to use him to train the colt I bought from someone else. He never did admit/believe that he's been that rude the day before.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yep, same kind of scenario. I was at the Scottsdale Arabian Show, well dressed in comfortable, clean but well used clothing. Had a Class A diesel pusher RV in the campground and was staying at the show grounds so I could be near my horses that were in the show. I was shopping for a young colt, that was US Nationals and Scottsdale calibre, so not looking for a cheap bargain basement horse, and got the "Sniff" from that barn, until the next day. I still get a giggle, especially when that particular trainer got very indignant when I refused to use him to train the colt I bought from someone else. He never did admit/believe that he's been that rude the day before.


Will you be there this year??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

STT GUY said:


> Will you be there this year??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, I have sold all but the colt I bought that year and no longer show. Sure do miss the sun and the parties though!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice looking Trailer!!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My sis's fil worked hard all his life, bo't a modest bungalow. His dream was to own a Caddy. He went shopping in a loud Hawaiian print shirt, shorts, socks and work boots. He was royally snubbed in the first showroom. This man was in his 50's. The other dealer showed him respect and got the sale. Of course he made a point of driving back to the first dealership and showing them his new acquisition, fully paid for.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> My sis's fil worked hard all his life, bo't a modest bungalow. His dream was to own a Caddy. He went shopping in a loud Hawaiian print shirt, shorts, socks and work boots. He was royally snubbed in the first showroom. This man was in his 50's. The other dealer showed him respect and got the sale. Of course he made a point of driving back to the first dealership and showing them his new acquisition, fully paid for.


I love and loathe these stories. Another awesome story...staying in our RV in furnace creek campground in Death Valley. 

We had ridden to the "Racetrack" that day, which is a dry lake where big rocks mysteriously move across the surface and leave trails in the flat lakebed. It's beautiful and was one my bucket lists. 

We rode my BMW GS1000 (it's like a giant dirtbike..) and the ride is 150 miles round trip on mostly washboarded dusty dirt road. So being very stoked on seeing a bucketlist item we decide "hey let's eat out tonight". There is the furnace creek inn...an upscale spa and tennis resort about two miles from the campground. So on our way back I figure we'll stop and peruse the menu and make a reservation. 

We park the bike...take our helmets of and walk in. The man behind the desk looks at us disapprovingly and asks "may I help you?". You sure can, we'd like to take a look at the dinner menu.... OK here's where it gets good. He looks down his nose over his glasses and holds the menu just out of my reach and says "prior to viewing the menu I feel it my duty to advise you that you must have a shirt with a collar to dine here"

Ha!!! So I tell him I have a couple but I cut the sleeves off and wear them Larry the Cable Guy and Fred Flintstone style.. he doesn't crack a smile. To heck with these pretentious snobs.. 

So we clean up and go to the bar at the campground (it's off season so the restaurant just closed) and tell the bartender our story. He laughs and says even though the restaurant is closed and only a limited bar menu was officially available the cook would be happy to make us pretty much whatever we wanted because they still had a pretty good inventory. So we had hand crafted..stuffed burgers..stuffed jalapeños REAL Caesar salad and shot pool with the bartender, cook and a German couple until midnight then went and soaked in the natural hotsprings until 3am...epic day and equally fun night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm like you STT, I just HATE these stories but can't get enough of them and have to laugh at how people just have to shoot themselves in the foot. Whatever happened to training people in Customer Service? 

Good Gawd A'mighty, that area is know for dirt bike riding and camping. How many people go riding in a freakin' Tux? Good for the Bartender & Cook at the campground, they made a good, lasting impression.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

These stories are SO true! I bought a tricked out Sundowner and had some problems (mind you, nose to tail warranty) within a few months of purchase. I got no help from Sundowner so lo and behold found a FB page for them and they were at the QH show in OKC, (and they) were posting updates on FB. 

I made a nice long post to their site and got immediate results! I am NOT a routine FB person but in this case, I have to say that it was well worth it!!


----------

